# Gas boiler Burner problem



## joel (2 Apr 2009)

My *gas* *boiler* Burner restarts every 15 seconds when its running. Heating is working OK but the burner start / stop every 15 second with a little bit of noise. 
Anyone know what might be the problem?

The pressue gauge shows the reading 1 to 1.5 when its started and it moves up to 2 when its running. The *boiler* is 4 years old and serviced few months back.


Thanks
Joel


----------



## davidoco (2 Apr 2009)

Is the thermostat located in a draughty area, a stat can call/not call very quickly in a draft.

How could the heating be working if the boiler is resetting?  Are you getting a 10 second burn then off, 5 second wait, then another 10 second burn?


----------



## DGOBS (2 Apr 2009)

Sounds like either a flame rectification probe / pcb issue

or

a sludged/partially blocked heat exchange making the boiler cycle on and off as it reads to high a differential temp. between flow and return of the boiler

does not sound like a thermostat problem

or lastly, if a brand new installation (i know this one isnt) reverse polarity can cause this on some boilers


----------



## joel (3 Apr 2009)

Hi  Davidoco,
Yes, its heating ok except burner turns on /off  automatically every 10-15 seconds. I think because of this it may be using more gas than normal since the burner stops /starts quite often. 


Regds
Joe


----------



## davidoco (3 Apr 2009)

DGOBS said:


> Sounds like either a flame rectification probe / pcb issue



Agree.  OP needs to get someone to look at that sooner rather than later.


----------



## jonq74 (11 May 2009)

on a related issue rather than open a new thread, i moved into a new house last week and the feroli boiler keeps flashing p01 or p02 etc and takes over 2 hours to heat up from 35 to around 60C. any ideas or thoughts would be grately appreciated. the plumber is blaming the electrican and vice versa. the plumber says it should only take 20 mins or so to get up to 80 or 90C.  PS i cannot change the temp up or down the controls dont seem to work... no room thermostat installed just a manual timer.. thanks


----------



## DavyJones (11 May 2009)

What is exact model of boiler and what is/are  the fault(s) code(s) you get?


----------



## jonq74 (11 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> What is exact model of boiler and what is/are the fault(s) code(s) you get?


model is feroli optimax HE25S it is just flashing P01 and then if you touch the bottom minus button it goes up to p02 03 04 05 and stops at that.then every 5 mins or so it will revert to telling you the actual temp and what you have set it to( in this case 90C I cannot reduce it as the control seems stuck).

i turned it on at 7.30 and the 5 mins the temp was 35c its now nearly 9pm and the temp is only heated up to 46C the pressure bar is showing 1.5 or so... i checked the manual but those codes are not listed...
thanks


----------



## DGOBS (11 May 2009)

A and F are the fault code letters on this particular boiler.
Not sure with P, and the fact you cant adjust it would suggest maybe a pcb fault!

Either way, you need a serviceman out me thinks...
(will check into P codes for this boiler tomorrow, as not list in the manuals)


----------



## jonq74 (12 May 2009)

thanks for that. currently waiting on the builders electrican to come and see what he makes of it. let me know if you find out what the flashing p01 etc means.


----------



## DavyJones (12 May 2009)

Everytime I try to access the instruction manual online, my computer crashs. The Electrican won't have a clue on this one I bet. Whomever commissioned the boiler will have to look at it. namely the plumber.


----------



## jonq74 (12 May 2009)

the plumber came on friday and said it was an electrical problem more or less washed his hands of it except moaned about low water pressure going into the houses.... he said it was whatever the electrician had set the theromsat to or something it was not working properly.... which was stating the obvious...


----------



## DavyJones (12 May 2009)

DGOBS said:


> A and F are the fault code letters on this particular boiler.
> Not sure with P, and the fact you cant adjust it would suggest maybe a pcb fault!
> 
> Either way, you need a serviceman out me thinks...
> (will check into P codes for this boiler tomorrow, as not list in the manuals)



Have looked at manual also and can only find A and F codes.

Are you sure it is P.

See page 28 here: [broken link removed]


----------



## jonq74 (12 May 2009)

yeah it was flashing P01 unless the viewer was wrong but definetly. anyway the electrican came isolated the electrical wiring and then checked to make sure his connectioins were correct. he then re hooked it up and it flashed FH which meant it was purging itself. its working perfect now no flashing P numbers and the control is at 80C which is back working. took 30 mins to reach 80c. but both the plumber and electrican do not know what is wrong. they are calling out a feroli technician.... the only reason i think it is working is because i turned it on to try it after they left. but i will let them go ahead with the feroli visit just to be sure its working correctly.... the only think i can think of as a layman is that the flushing and re starting worked it out...


----------



## jonq74 (10 Jul 2009)

a quick update for those interested... I got it fixed after the ferolli service engineer came out. the panel was stuck that contacts with the pcb board so it would not go out of the service menu. (the flashing p01 p02 etc is the engineer service menu and there is a sequence you use to get out of it but if the panel is stuck you obvioulsy cant get out of it)..... anyway hope its of help if anyone else ever comes across the problem.. boiler is working grand now for over a month


----------

